# Permanente status and car ownership



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have read that if I have permanente status that I cannot have a foreign plated car. What I am wanting to know is what is the best way to ensure I can drive my car in both Mexico and the US? Or is it even possible? We own properties here in the US and family that I intend to visit often while staying in my own home here. Can I drive a car with Mexican plates in the US even though I would have a residence in both countries? I read on Rolly's site that the US does not allow US residents to drive foreign plated cars in the US. If I have to, I could always leave a US plated car with friends in Texas and take the greyhound but I'd rather not.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might do well to get a Mexican drivers license to show, along with your Residente Permanente card, if stopped in the USA driving your Mexican plated car when you are _just visiting_ up north. You cannot drive your US plated car in Mexico.


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You might do well to get a Mexican drivers license to show, along with your Residente Permanente card, if stopped in the USA driving your Mexican plated car when you are _just visiting_ up north. You cannot drive your US plated car in Mexico.


Re driving in Mexico with a US plated car:

what if the us plated car is registered in joint names mine and my wife and my wife is driving it on a 180 day tourist visa?

what if the car is registered in her name and she gives me, a resident permanente, written permission to drive HER car? This may actually be legal because I think you can do that for a Mexican citizen so why not a permanente.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you are OK in either situation, but it is best not to confuse a rural mountie.


----------

